# Report from Belmar 11/27



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Fished the Belmar inlet on Monday from 12:30pm - 4:30pm. Picked up 3 dozen large green crabs at the Fishermans Den then headed toward the inlet. Went to my secret whole and proceeded to fish smack in the middle of the outgoing high tide. Fist catch was a near keeper at 13.5 inches and proceeded to catch around 3 more close to that size. Then caught my keeper 14.5 inch. Alot of good hits. The nibbles were harder compared to last time I was there. I was waiting for the big pull. I was the only one that seemed to be catching anything. The togs seem to be hitting immediately as it touched the rocks. Was going through them green cracbs rather quickly and eneded up using all 3 dozn in less then 3 hours. I cut the med size ones in half and the larger ones in 4 sizeable fractions. I hook the crab between the legs and let the tip of the hook slightly protrude at the meat of the crab (females, where the eggs are located). The togs has a way of tearing at the crabs from the inside. Was going to centure back on Tuesday but had things to do so only was able to get out once. The party boats has been doing very well at Belmar.

KT out.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the report . . . and thanks for that hooking tip. I will try it next time out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey KT*

Thanks for the report. I'm in huntin mode now. The roads and reels have been put away til next season.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Thanks for the report*

Great report.. 
I was in New York area on thankgiving weekend, so decided to venture to Point Pleasant to target some togs. Unfortunately, took too long in Chinatown and got there around 3PM.

Fished at Pt Pleasant Canal until 4.30, imediately get a bite on Green landed it successfully.. the size is 14.5".

Thats the only bite I got, my wife told me the fish was got lost   

I put it in a cooler, when I got back at MD to clean the fish... Believe it or not... this creature is still alive even after I took out the stomach and scaled the fish...

I felt bad though... but the fish is too god to eat...


----------

